# Taco plow needed



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey guys, I picked up a 1995 1/2 Tacoma this summer. I will use it to clean up after my bigger trucks have gone thru. Does anyone have a plow to fit this? I was going to buy new, but I would like to see how effective this set-up will be first. thank you


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have guys loving the Taco for snowplowing. They say they are great.

Snoway 22series with down pressure.


----------

